# greenup dam 1-29



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fish the ky side this morn. up by the short wall caught 7 sauger 18-21in in about 45min. on chart. grub tipped with a bassminnow under a slip float had a barge come into the short lock just as he got in front of me he hit fullthrotal reverse to slow down and churned up the mud water went from clear to brown in seconds my day was over not another bite


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice!!!! I'm jealous, the rivers here in columbus are chocolate milk, and almost impossible to pull any fish from.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Well at least you got 7 good ones. Nice job man! I threw some slip floats in my small river bag after i read about you using that technique, haven't given it a try yet. WILL NOW FOR SURE! Haha. Got skunked up here at the creek mouthes and bridge pilings near by. Had one bite that snapped the tail off. I started out about 2pm tried for some whites using rattle baits until the sun drew, then started dragin twisters. The wind was blowin' out from me from the south. Should have went to my spots on the other side and fished the wind blown side. Hindsight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

glad to see you are still doing good fishercreekrick. me not showing up is my loss. i'll get it together one day and meet up with you. I went to the Ky side this evening and was skunked. no one there was catching fish or even getting bites. we were at the far end of the wall. barge traffic hurt us too. 2 or 3 went through in the time we were there. spread the debris all over the area we tried to fish.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Have been a lurker for awhile, so this is my first post. Fished Ohio side yesterday on the rocks and the "point" down river a spell. Nothing to show, seems like this is an ongoing ordeal. Gotta give kuduos to those able to reel em' in. 

Today I tried down at Shawnee State Marina, inside and at the mouth, again nothing to show. These spots are hit and miss however through the winter months, yet still seem to produce on occasion. I will say the marina has never been as good as it was 10+ years ago. My brother and I used to catch 12-15 sauger a day before dark after school almost every trip.

I was throwing every bit of plastic I had; twisters in every color under the sun, small swimbaits, baby flukes/bass assassins', and tried swimming small tubes. I also tried spoons/bladebaits. Nada. Thats just the way the cookie crumbles on the Big O, however.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thompy04 said:


> Have been a lurker for awhile, so this is my first post.......... Thats just the way the cookie crumbles on the Big O, however.


Welcome aboard! Looks like you've already got half the puzzle!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

it wasnt good for me eather yesterday morn. got very wet and not a fish


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thompy04, welcome to the forum. Do you ever try the creek by the boat ramp at Shawnee? That's where I get them when the water is high. Welcome again.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, Dave we used to just vertical fish off "the bridge". I live right across the street and have fished there for years, that old bridge ain't what it used to be! The used to dredge all the way to the bridge and when they quit going that far it dried up considerably. I've caught some 18"+ fish in there in the past though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

